# PreSonus Faderport v2 (2018) now working perfectly in Cubase 12 (with auto banking)



## Blakus (Jul 28, 2022)

I originally bought this device when dabbling with Studio One, hoping that one day full Cubase support would come. (Cubase implementation was shocking and mostly unusable). I’ve always loved the build quality and layout. Well, a brilliant chap called WEM has shared a custom MIDI Remote Script making the most of the new remote features in Cubase 12. The unit now functions perfectly with auto banking, flawless motorised fader implementation and customisable buttons!









PreSonus FaderPort 2 (2018) midi remote script


Hi all, I reworked some things on my script and I want to share the changes with you. Normal Page: Fader: volume of the selected track Upper Zone: Solo/Mute/Arm of selected track Bypass Cue Sends Reset of Real Time Peak Meter Read / Write automation Middle Zone: Opens Channel editor...




forums.steinberg.net




Just wanted to give the heads up as I know others out there were hoping for a solution!

Note: the faderport needs to be set to “Studio One” mode, *not* Cubase. I am unsure if the fader can be used for MIDI as I haven’t been using this device for CC1, just audio.


----------



## samphony (Jul 28, 2022)

I guess this will make many Cubase/Nuendo users happy! Would be interesting if the v1 faderport could be used in the same way on Apple Silicon.


----------



## NuNativs (Jul 28, 2022)

Thanks for posting this. I bought one for the same reason and was frustrated using it in Cubase as it basically became an audio interface only. Going to check this out!

Oh crap, got overly excited then realized I have the ioStation 24c!!!


----------



## nogills (Jul 28, 2022)

NuNativs said:


> Thanks for posting this. I bought one for the same reason and was frustrated using it in Cubase as it basically became an audio interface only. Going to check this out!
> 
> Oh crap, got overly excited then realized I have the ioStation 24c!!!


It works with the ioStation 24c! That is what I have and it works absolutely perfectly!

The ioStation is basically just the Faderport V2 + audio interface so anything made for the Faderport will work with the ioStation.


----------



## NuNativs (Jul 28, 2022)

nogills said:


> It works with the ioStation 24c! That is what I have and it works absolutely perfectly!


Oh that's awesome news. Can't wait to try it out later!


----------



## PaulieDC (Jul 28, 2022)

Blakus said:


> I originally bought this device when dabbling with Studio One, hoping that one day full Cubase support would come. (Cubase implementation was shocking and mostly unusable). I’ve always loved the build quality and layout. Well, a brilliant chap called WEM has shared a custom MIDI Remote Script making the most of the new remote features in Cubase 12. The unit now functions perfectly with auto banking, flawless motorised fader implementation and customisable buttons!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finally! I got a used Classic FaderPort and set that up, but always wanted v2 to work because the physical feel of the controls is so much nicer. Just the other day I was thinking "If only we could use the newer FaderPort", and BOOM, here you are. Thanks!


----------



## PaulieDC (Jul 28, 2022)

samphony said:


> I guess this will make many Cubase/Nuendo users happy! Would be interesting if the v1 faderport could be used in the same way.


It can! I run the classic FaderPort this way, with the fader following the Cubase mixer, etc. I did a post on that a while back on how to set it up:






FINALLY: How to get the V1 FaderPort to work perfectly with Cubase (WINDOWS ONLY - Sorry!)


So @brek posted a great video about how to get a V1 FaderPort working with Cubase. I followed it all and it WORKS. I can tap any channel on my 15" touchscreen I use for the mixer, and the FaderPort runs it! Everything works, mute/solo/read/write, transport, all of it. I'll post the video below...



vi-control.net


----------



## samphony (Jul 28, 2022)

Sorry I forgot to address that I meant on Apple Silicon.


----------



## JyTy (Jul 28, 2022)

This just made my day! Thnx for posting this @Blakus ! I just sold my Faderport yesterday, lucklly I haven't send it and the buyer didn't pay yet :D He will not be happy 

Just on question (I have switched to Cubase a while ago after years of working with StudioOne). Is there a way to control volumes for the assigned Rack instrument Output on MIDI channel?

In StudioOne I added a VEPro plugin, enabled X amount of outputs and created X amount of MIDI channels. I then connected each MIDI channel with a respective output of the VEPro plugin and after clicking the MIDI channel I was able to control the audio fader of that track - It also focused to the correct fader on the mixer.

Can't figure out if there is a way to achieve the same thing in Cubase? MIDI channels have their own faders, faderport controls those. There is an Outpur setting in the Inspector where I setup the corresponding output on the Rack Instrument. With that I get the fader option below where I can control that volume. But of course Faderport doesn't move it + also If I click on the MIDI channel it doesn't focus the output on the Mixer... Am I doing something wrong or is this not an option in Cubase?


----------



## PaulieDC (Jul 28, 2022)

JyTy said:


> Just on question (I have switched to Cubase a while ago after years of working with StudioOne). Is there a way to control volumes for the assigned Rack instrument Output on MIDI channel?


Not sure if this will help, but if you are just trying to change levels such as with a reverb send, etc, and trying to click-n-drag drives you mad like it does me, Cubase does allow you to just hover over the level slider and move the ring on your trackball or even the wheel of your mouse. I believe that feature was added to support the CC121 they used to sell. Try it on the control you are referring to and see if it works. And you don't have to have the channel selected, just position the pointer over it and wheel away. But I do agree that being able to use a knob or slider would be more precise, and allow the other hand to work the level.


----------



## colony nofi (Jul 29, 2022)

And with the new midi remote features, and midi dial / control can be setup to control whatever your mouse is currently over. Much like how “NOB” used to function. It’s bloody brilliant. Just get a decent controller and it will change your life!


----------

